# BB King passes away at 89



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Heard on the news this morning that BB King passed away last night at the age of 89. I can say for sure that his passing will hit the blues/jazz community hard as he is without question the founder of blues as we know it today.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/15/entertainment/bb-king-dead/


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I'll be sure to mourn his passing and celebrate his life with a few lit candles, prayers, and songs.
Thanks for sharing that Comprehensive and very interesting article.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

RIP to a very talented man. He will be missed not only with the Blues/Jazz community but with all those who enjoy great music. Thanks for sharing that link. I agree that link provides lots of great detail about him and his history.


----------

